# Twisp Cafe Latte



## PdT (25/5/15)

Does anyone have any recommendations on which non twisp eliquid tastes the most similar to the twisp Cafe Latte flavour?


----------



## Andre (25/5/15)

I have not tried Twisp's, but this might be similar: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-cappuccino/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/15)

Hi @PdT. I have tried the Twisp Cafe Latte. It is a pretty good coffee and it's medium sweet and quite milky. 

Also tried the VM cappuccino. @Andre is right. It's quite similar. I quite like it. 

Another one is VapeKings coffee which you can mix with VM's coffee. VK is milky and VM coffee is dark and very roasted. 


Not to confuse VM coffee with VM cappuccino. 

Hope it helps


----------



## moonunit (25/5/15)

@PdT was also after a caffe late replacement when I moved over from the twisp, try Vapor Mountain Legends Dean, it needs to steep though and can be very harsh on coils. Otherwise VM cappuccino is also very good. 

Give Rocket Sheep Booster a try as well if you like coffee vapes, it is delicious!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PdT (25/5/15)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. Will check out all the suggestions. Moonunit you mentioned VM Legends Dean is heavy on coils. While using my twisp and smoking cafe latte exclusively, I noticed my coils would burn out even faster than usual. Is there something about the specific flavour which burns out coils?


----------



## moonunit (25/5/15)

I used to Vape cafe latte exclusively on my Twisp and would push it to get coils to last a week. I think it is because the dark liquids tend to gunk up the coils, actually got myself a RDA so I can make use of the coffee flavoured and dark liquids without spending a fortune on coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (25/5/15)

PdT said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone. Will check out all the suggestions. Moonunit you mentioned VM Legends Dean is heavy on coils. While using my twisp and smoking cafe latte exclusively, I noticed my coils would burn out even faster than usual. Is there something about the specific flavour which burns out coils?



Coils very seldom "burn out". Instead they tend to get clogged up by the residue from various flavours, which then causes the flavour to become muted as the coils don't heat up as much. Some flavours (particularly dark colored juices) tend to leave more residue faster and this is probably what is happening in this case.

There are ways around this, such as soaking your coils in alcohol overnight (every so often) - but in the end they do tend to become unusable after some time.


----------



## PdT (26/5/15)

What usually works better, boiling the coils or alcohol? I'm also guessing the stronger the alcohol, the better it will work?


----------



## Yiannaki (26/5/15)

PdT said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on which non twisp eliquid tastes the most similar to the twisp Cafe Latte flavour?



For something that was cafe lat


PdT said:


> What usually works better, boiling the coils or alcohol? I'm also guessing the stronger the alcohol, the better it will work?



Leave them to soak in vodka overnight, rinse the following day with warm water and let them dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

also dry burn them , not sure if u can on twisp coils but when i started vaping on an evod i used to dry burn . coils lasted me for months on end with proper maintenance


----------



## PdT (26/5/15)

Or how about a combo, put the coil in boiling alcohol?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (26/5/15)

PdT said:


> Or how about a combo, put the coil in boiling alcohol?



Or put the coil in boiling water and drink the vodka! Then you won't feel so bad for having to buy new coils 

But seriously, do NOT boil the coils...you will destroy the rubber insulators and ruin your coils 

Do exactly as @Yiannaki said, leave in alcohol overnight and rinse in warm water (and make sure it's not too hot) then let them dry


----------

